# Okra for next season



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So I took out my last two Stewart Zeebest okra plants this weekend

I let these guys grow a bunch and produce some fruit so I can harvest the seeds

I grow only non GMO herlioom seeds, so the seeds can be used from year to year

I have a ton, and would like to share with any of you that want to try them

Send me a self addressed envlope and I will send you some to try

PM me for my address


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Where do you order your seeds from? I am going to try non gmo next year on everything.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!! Green to you Kyle!!! 

Some people don't know the difference between a hybrid & a GMO or that the public can't even buy a GMO seed...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just where does one find GMO okra seed?

Answer: nowhere....it isn't available.

Likewise, most all vegetables grown in the garden are NOT available as GMO seed.

Take a look at the list of commercially grown GMO crops (see below). Of that list , only corn, squash and beets are considered for vegetable gardens...everything else, including okra, is not.


*Alfalfa* (first planting 2011)
*Canola* (approx. 90% of U.S. crop)
*Corn* (approx. 88% of U.S. crop in 2011)
*Cotton* (approx. 90% of U.S. crop in 2011)
*Papaya* (most of Hawaiian crop; approximately 988 acres)
*Soy* (approx. 94% of U.S. crop in 2011)
*Sugar Beets* (approx. 95% of U.S. crop in 2010)
*Zucchini and Yellow Summer Squash* (approx. 25,000 acres)


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

And those are not available to consumers/the public either... only large farmers under contract.

The only possible exposure to any GMO is through the end-products made from them (corn chips, HFC syrup, etc.).


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

kyle2601 said:


> Where do you order your seeds from? I am going to try non gmo next year on everything.


these guys are my favorite

www.rareseeds.com

from their web site

*All of our seed is non-hybrid, non-GMO, non-treated and non-patented.*

We do not buy seed from Monsanto-owned Seminis. We boycott all gene-altering companies. We are not members of the pro-GMO American Seed Trade Organization! We work with a network of about 150 small farmers, gardeners and seed growers to bring you the best selection of seeds available! Many of our varieties we sell were collected by us on our travels abroad.
*We offer over 1450 fine varieties! Unique seeds from over 70 countries! *

check out their selection of okra alone​​http://www.rareseeds.com/store/vegetables/okra/​​


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*seed*

I've been growing Z best for about 5y have to agree with MS there zbest..Here is a site I use some. http://www.anniesheirloomseeds.com/organics/


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> So I took out my last two Stewart Zeebest okra plants this weekend
> 
> I let these guys grow a bunch and produce some fruit so I can harvest the seeds
> 
> ...


Skipper, are you letting those okra dry up/die on the stalk before pulling? Just asking. My seeds tend to shrival up after drying if i pull them when they are green. I plant the clemson spineless type year after year.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I let them get to their full length generally

When they get hard I cut as they are turning brown

I was done for the season and let the last plant go

It produced so many I felt bad tossing them in the compost


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If I sent you my address I have some left 
If you did not get with me I'm sorry I don't have any left


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I know its been mentioned before but when that Zbest is about 1 1/2 or 2 "...Try it raw with Ranch Dressing..its really great


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

cva34 said:


> I know its been mentioned before but when that Zbest is about 1 1/2 or 2 "...Try it raw with Ranch Dressing..its really great


Eating it raw is the reason I grow it


----------

